# A few macro shots



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are a few shots of my wellso and some other simple corals from my first reef. 




















































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nice shots....what lens and camera are you using? post-processing at all??

That's a very strong magnification you've got there, and shallow DOF in some shots. Are you using any extenders or magnifiers on top of the lens?

second last coral...a corallimorph?? gorgeous colour


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks!

Believe it or not, they are cellphone shots from my Nexus 6p with a clip on macro lens. it's DOF is definitely limited, and typically corals have to be pretty close to the glass to get in focus.

I would love to start using my DSLR a bit more with the tank, I may PM you with some questions 

The second last coral was sold to me as a "Little Red Riding Hood" Discoma shroom.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

you got skills! excellent work from a measly lil camera phone  A buddy had a fisheye lens for his cellphone and the stuff he took was amazing. My cell is an old Note3...still works fine, but the camera needs a lot of light to really do a good job. 

The colour/white balance is excellent in your shots. Usually you see blue heavy pics that are just terrible..iphone and Samsungs alike.


----------

